# Baratza Sette 270 Special Forum Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Special Forum members only offer on the

*Baratza Sette 270 £280 + VAT* - while stock lasts!!

Drop us an email for the online discount code to use on our site

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/baratza-sette-270-grinder/


----------

